# Makin' a body kit



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I need some suggestions. I just recently discovered one of the ways they mold custom kits for cars. I just need to get the process down right and I need to know if anyone forsees any problems I might encounter. I want to take my old stock bumper and make the wanted modifications with maybe styrofoam and clay or something else someone may suggest. Then make a mold of the bumper with that Plaster of Paris stuff then use the mold to make a fiber glass air dam. If it works on the front, I can make anything I want. I know youre askin "Why dont you just buy one?" Well, Im one of those guys that wants to build everything. Currently on my build list for the next 10 years is: street legal Dune Buggy, Chopper(bike), Car(restoration is fine with me), and alot of other stuff. I want to start workin with fiberglass and this is the best way to to it IMO, Ive seen it done. I have a photographic memory, whatever I see done I can do. Its worked like that with everything Ive done in my life so far and it aint gonna quit on me with this fiberglass project. So dont waste you time trying to convice me not to try this...I just want suggestions on how not to screw up. If this works, I will definately do side skirts and the rear bumper...then if I still have the car later on, then Ill probably do a wide body kit. Hmm, I could just about make a business outta this if it works.
Any suggestions?


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Dont wanna burst your bubble, but if youve never worked with fiberglass before do not even attempt to take on this project, it is MUCH more difficult than you make it sound. I do a lot of 'glass work now, and it can be a real bitch to work with if you arent experienced with it. start small, and work your way up. after market parts manufacturers spend tens of thousands of dollars perfecting their molds for body kits, and its needed money, not to mention the fact that molds themselves are extremely expensive to produce. If you dont mind wasting large sums of money for what will most likely end up nothing, dont try and take up this project, your money will be better spent elsewhere on your car.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well the money effort and time put in... with the risk of a coomplete disaster... 
is a bad thing....

with the money and time spend, you can go out and do something worthwhile.... sound system..... rims.. suspension... buy an complete body kit..... hell.. if u put in enough money you could be equal to a turbo system, which i doubt would happen.

but what would happen if you got in an accident? hit a rock? ran into a curb? Soo many possibilities... 

unless it's a show car I would say go for it.. but for practical use .... i wouldnt bother


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, thats what everyone says about fiberglass, but my uncle is in the auto restoration business, and he says its a breeze once you know the basics. He's got my back on this. Besides, I dont avoid trying things i know nothing about. I do and I learn, if I fail, I learn more. As for spending money on something else...**** it. Ive spent enough money on this car. I rolled it last January and did $7000 worth of damage...that pissed me off. And when I found out how weak the GA16DE is I became even more pissed. The only reason Im wanting to do this is to keep me interested in the car. I lost interest in it a long time ago and I am very very tempted to sell it and get a twin turbo 3000gt or a 300zx. The only reason Ill keep this car now is to experiment on it and turn it into a SPL competetor. If I screw it up..so what...it aint hurtin my feelings.
As for buyin a drop, rims, and a sound system...Dun it, Got em, and why do you think my name is Lethal Audio.
Besides, I need to know how to use fiberglass...Im tired of just having a plain wall of subs in my vehicles...I need variation dammit!
I appreciate the concern, but Im too stubborn to be told anything.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *he says its a breeze once you know the basics. He's got my back on this. *


It probably is, but thats what he even told you. Once you know the BASICS, I dont feel that a body kit is basic.



LethalAudio said:


> *
> And when I found out how weak the GA16DE is I became even more pissed. *


Uhm, Project 200sx (ga16det) is everything but weak.



LethalAudio said:


> *
> turn it into a SPL competetor. *


I feel this car isnt such a good car. The trunk opening sucks, you need like 4 layers of dynamat, but if you think itll work, then more power to you.



LethalAudio said:



> *
> As for buyin a sound system...Dun it, Got em, *


What kind of stuff do you have?



LethalAudio said:


> *
> Besides, I need to know how to use fiberglass...Im tired of just having a plain wall of subs in my vehicles*


Then start making a fiberglass enclosure. Thats still kind of hard id say, or else so many people wouldnt make it their business and charge a lot of money, but its a lot more basic than a body kit. 



LethalAudio said:


> *
> I appreciate the concern, but Im too stubborn to be told anything. *


Id say so


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, once again I state, Im too stubborn to listen and there is going to be alot of fiberglass in or on that car this summer.
Nother thing, not only is my uncle work with fiberglass, but 4 of my friends in the car audio business have worked with it for no less than 5 years, they too have my back in this and they think it is possible.

-Current System-
Kenwood KDC-7011 
Kenwood 10disc Cd Changer (I cant remember the model number)
Capacitor - Rockford Fosgate 1 Farad
Amp #1 - RF 800a4 - Output - 520x2 bridged into mono (Peak 1040x2)
Amp #2 - Jensen 4150 - Output 75x4 (Peak 140x4)
Subs - RF HX2 - 1000w ea (Runnin off the 800a4)
Highs & Mids - 2 RF Fanatic X Comp Systems (Runnin off the Jensen)

Thats my current system. Its pretty basic if you're into car audio, but I plan to sell the HX2s and get 4-400w 12s. I dont know what brand yet, but I want to mess around with some other stuff. Fosgate has been the best I have ever messed with so far, they havent failed me yet. And where some people with similar setups have been through, literally, sub after sub, I have had the same subs since I installed it. They take whatever I put to them and then some.

This is what I used to have in my Bronco

KDC-7011
250amp Ambulance Alternator (I didnt wanna buy a Capacitor at the time, though it would have been cheaper)
RF Power 800a4
RF Punch 800a4
8 - 12" RF XLC (4 runnin off each 800a4)
2 - RF Fanatic Q component systems
Jensen 4150 (for the comp systems)
Kenwood 10 Disc cd changer
I cant remember what kind of EQ I had, I sold it when I traded in my Bronco
God I miss that truck...

As for the turbo GA16DET, I really dont care about a turbo anymore. Its just not worth my time and money, I can get an Eclipse or a hatchback civic for the money it would cost to put a turbo in and still come out ahead, especially with the way people sell stuff on ebay. Hell, I could even get a SR20DE(T) for that money. Just for your information, I have been studying and learning about fiberglass for about 6 months now, Im not stupid(though some may argue). I know there are always complications with anything like fiberglass, but if you get the right people to help, anything is possible. Hopefully Ill get rid of the car before I get the chance to do anything...cuz this is just a time killer project and isnt really top priority.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

If you have so many friends "who have your back" and then your uncle, why are you asking us all these things and telling us youll do it no matter what?

And how can you compare a cap to a HO alternator? A cap is like a bandaid for a strong system, but the alternator is surgery. It would have been cheaper, but not nearly 1/10 as good. And there is much better, and cheaper stuff out there than Fosgate. Just cause they are widely known doesnt mean their stuff is the best.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

The reason I asked everyone on here is cuz there is always someone that knows more and a better way. I just wanna make sure what they have been telling me is alright. I dont doubt them, but I like to know how others do it. Its never a bad idea to know another way to do something.
As for the system. Yea, the alternator was a little overkill, but it did its job and then some. And as for Fosgate, they are all Ive ever delt with, I know they are good and they have never failed me yet. I know there are other good cheaper brands, but I dont like paying less than what I already did for a current system. And I know just because you pay more for something dont make it better. But remember this...you get what you paid for...I paid good money for my systems and they have exceeded my expectations in every way. Its just the way I do things.
Look guys, all I asked for was some help...I didnt ask for reasons not to do this...I aint lookin to start an argument either. Instead of trying to convince me not to do it, Id appreciate it if you give me some advice.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah he does have a point... instead of shooting him down post after post, let him try it and find out himself.. Hell you never know, maybe it'll be a snap for him and he'll be able to make a kick ass kit. Some things just come naturally to people. I wish you the best of luck with this project man. I know nothing about fiberglass to help you out, I just want you to know I think you should go for it... Maybe you should start small first tho... like do the sub box first to learn the routine... ya know? Anyway good luck.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Thank you very much. Its nice to know I got someone on my side. I will probably experiment with something first, I dont have a problem startin small. I may give my sound system a makeover, ive been meaning to get my cd changer out from under the seat, and since I dont let anyone in the backseat, thats where its all goin I guess.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

if you think you can handle it, go for it. I'm not into fiberglassing but this does sound like a very bumpy road if you plan to make a 'smooth' lookin kit. I am pretty good at electronics, but that doesn't mean I'm gonna walk into my car one day and start a COMPLETE rewiring project for every electronic device in my car.

I'm not saying it's impossible or that you can't do it, but I think that aybe you should devote your time to something more important. 

Now I know that if you were 100% sure about this project, you wouldn't be on here asking us for an opinion, would you?

what projects have you done so far with fiberglass? build up some experience before you attempt something big like this. Experience is the best lesson. I could sit in class all day and learn the basics about computer programming, but if I've never used a computer before or typed C++ code before with my own hands, my education would have no meaning.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Anyone jackass with fiberglass can make a bodykit.

the problem is it will look like something that shot out my anus.

The difficulty with fiberglass is making it symmetrical. For this you need molds, and clay doesnt work on something of this calibur, neither does styrofoam. youll need a gel mold, which costs $$$$. Yes that many digits. Your uncle, your buddies, whatever, they may all have worked with fiberglass, but you havent. And making sub enclusers is a huge difference from making a body kit. Sub enclosures are custom built from the ground up. body kits are built off of the stock frame, from someone elses work.

If you have the money to waste, go for it, im all for you, its your money and Im interested to see how it will come out. But I know from my own experience with fiberglass, you can do more damage to your car than good if you try working on a project too large with little to no experience. Once fiberglass resin cures to something, its there forever short of being ground off.

With the money you spend making a custom body kit, you could spend dropping in an SR20DE in, easily, and make your car a beast. Youre looking at about a grand in glassing products just to get the basic materials to get started, not to mention sandpaper, mold release, epoxy, duraglass, paint, mounting hardware, fabricated items like brackets etc.

The GA16DE may be weak, but its strong compared to other engines in its class, and if you hate it so much, buy a aftermarket body kit, and take the rest of the money you were gonna blow on a custom kit, and use it to drop in the SR20DE/DET/VE. cause i promise you youll have enough.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

You really think I can drop an SR20 in my car for under 2 grand? No way, plus, im not puttin my car in the shop for who knows how long aaaaaaaandddd Im not trustin my car to any of the imbred ******* hick jackass mechanics around here. As for the cost, ive said it a dozen times, my uncles got my back on this, he's givin almost everything I need so my money is only goin to a few other essentials.
My time, my money, my car. If it dont work Ill learn when I screw up. Its not like im tryin to backflip on a Raptor. Worst thing that can happen is lose a coupla hunded dollars. My loss. Dang man, yall talkin like Im tryin to defuse a bomb. Just chill a bit.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

no bro, im saying go for it if you area absolutely confident you have the ability to do it. Im just relating my personal experience using these materials on a scale you mentioned. And yes, you can buy a whole front clip from an SR20 for 1200-1500 shipped through various vendors mentioned on this board. After that its a matter of unbolting your old stuff, and bolting in the new stuff, it doesnt take a rocket scientist to do an sr20 swap, just some various tools and a haynes or chiltons manual.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Well, honostly, I think I can do it. Besides, Im not exacltly making the whole body kit like the title says, Only thing Im makin is the front air dam. If it works then Ill TRY the rear and eventually work my way to the sides. PLUS the kit im modeling it after is the quwhees kit, its mostly just alot of flat panels not alot of curves like a combat kit.
As for the SR20, could you give me a few vendor names? If I get to the point later this year where I may actually keep the car, an engine swap is definately on the list. You say its just like a big "bolt on"? What about the transmission and the electronics and gauges and other stuff? I know there has to be hundreds of dollars of hidden conversions and adaptions.
I apoligize for the hostility, but when someone tells me I cant do something I go critical.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Id start with the sideskirts, they will be the easiest pieces to make, a front air dam and rear valance will be signifigantly more difficult, at least this way youll be able to gauge what youre getting yourself into. I cant remember the URL of the site i saw for cheap sr20det front clips, but its on the board if you poke around. I think the front clip for an SR20 shipped was 1500, and an sr20det was 2200 shipped. The front clip will have everything you need, as far as the cluster swap goes its just a matter of finding one in the junkyard, or here in the classified section, a front clip includes the tranny, scrapping the ECU out of a junkyard shouldnt be too difficult if you live in a larger metropolitan area, and if you dont its not hard to source one and have it shipped.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the advice, Ill try it your way.
What Im hopin is that my uncle can find me a junked se-r. When I rolled my car jan. of 2002, he told me about how he managed to scavenge all the parts from distributors around the area to rebuild it...BUT I i know there is no way he could find me an SR20DET around here...thats when I go national to find one...I know of one place that sells everything, but I havent checked them lately...hell, last time i checked they got everything from a v-tec to an RB26DET(T). I think they even have half cuts. I just havent given any serious thought to an engine swap. Just out of curiosity whats the hp on a DET?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

an average for an SR20DET about 205HP stock..
but with new cams... exhuast, bigger intercooler and swap the turbo.... you can tun about 300+ hp .. sexy huh

look around for BlueBirds.. GTiR engines... or Avevnir engines...

by far the GTiR is much better... based on bigger injectors... bigger turbo... stuff like that

try www.srswap.com for engines and required parts


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

god i wish i could find that site url again, i emailed the sales reps for the company asking them to find me an SR20VE, just to see if the quote i got from them would be competitive with the quote i got from my local performance shop (who cut me a lot of price breaks cause im friends with the owner and his son). the GTiR is the way to go for the swap but it will be more pricey, I dont thin kyou can fit an RB engine into a sentra bay, well maybe but it would require a shitload of fabrication and relocation of stock components (aka bling bling)


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

I found the link I saw in super street www.streetimports.com they got the SR20DET for like $1799. I noticed they dont have the RB26, I know I saw one for sale but I dont know where it was now...dont matter though, Id never even dream of tryin to put one in a 200sx. It may be worth the time to keep the car and swap the engine, cuz I KNOW Ill never back the money Ive put in it so far, especially since I rolled it. I have no knowlege what so ever about engine swaps and what components are usable, but I know there has got to be topics everywhere about it. But an engine swap is still way down the line I think. At the moment I need the car driveable.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

http://www.afterdarktuning.com/engines.html

have nice engine prices and good install prices....

everything would be handled with the install, and all you have to do is wait


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

LethalAudio said:


> *I need some suggestions. I just recently discovered one of the ways they mold custom kits for cars. I just need to get the process down right and I need to know if anyone forsees any problems I might encounter. I want to take my old stock bumper and make the wanted modifications with maybe styrofoam and clay or something else someone may suggest. Then make a mold of the bumper with that Plaster of Paris stuff then use the mold to make a fiber glass air dam. If it works on the front, I can make anything I want. I know youre askin "Why dont you just buy one?" Well, Im one of those guys that wants to build everything. Currently on my build list for the next 10 years is: street legal Dune Buggy, Chopper(bike), Car(restoration is fine with me), and alot of other stuff. I want to start workin with fiberglass and this is the best way to to it IMO, Ive seen it done. I have a photographic memory, whatever I see done I can do. Its worked like that with everything Ive done in my life so far and it aint gonna quit on me with this fiberglass project. So dont waste you time trying to convice me not to try this...I just want suggestions on how not to screw up. If this works, I will definately do side skirts and the rear bumper...then if I still have the car later on, then Ill probably do a wide body kit. Hmm, I could just about make a business outta this if it works.
> Any suggestions? *



I had this same idea 6 months ago. I read a bunch of stuff on fiberglassing, I always knew it was hard but these people made it seem easy. So I decieded I would start with a custom grill. Pretty small, seemed easy enough. 

Nope. 

After spending $65 all I had was a trash can full of wasted materials. So I gave up on it. I still would like to do something, like mold a custom setup to like the centr console and such. Then get into the audio side of things where its more about structure and shapes than contours.

But dont let me discuourage you, just thought I'd give you my experience. Good luck, and if it turns out and you can sell some stuff, I would be interested if I ever get a good job.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the input. From what my friends tell me, making something small out of fiberglass is a big pain in the ass. They say its easier to make something big, its like, makin a 6 sub enclosure is easier than makin a tweeter housing for the doors. For someone with no experience, its hell either way, but for someone thats experienced, its just annnoying and time consuming to get all the fine details in the small enclosure...but thats just what they tell me. Ive been thinkin and thinkin and I am definately goin to redo my system first. Ive already gutted my interior for paint and new vinyl so I guess the system isnt too far down the road, itd be alot easier than rippin everything out again. 
Things could be worse...I could have said I wanted to build a carbon fiber bumper.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

good luck dude


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

building carbon fiber items is similar to building fiberglass items. the materials are just more expensive.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

oh, i was always under the impression carbon fiber was hell to work with. Like you said, the material is waaaaay to expensive and if you mess up yer f***ed. Aint no way I would ever dream of trying anything with that stuff.


----------



## jmbernard73 (Apr 27, 2003)

may i make a suggestion on subs if you are putting a new system in? check out image dynamics they have the idmax 12's they rock i love them and think they are one of the best subs i have ever owned...


----------

